# Pay Statements by Email (EMAA)



## DAA (4 Apr 2013)

Hot off the press.....

Due to a connectivity issue with the secure server, it is currently not possible for EMAA to send pay statements to email addresses other than  " @forces.gc.ca  accounts " . EMAA itself however remains fully operational.  We regret any inconvenience and will advise as soon as this capacity is re-established.


----------



## brihard (4 Apr 2013)

Thanks, I was wondering about that.


----------

